# Montreal Future Shop robbed by Garda impersonators



## Cloud Cover (28 Dec 2005)

Eight people arrested for robbery allegedly involving fake security guards 15 minutes ago

MONTREAL (CP) - Eight people were arrested Wednesday for a daring robbery that involved fake security guards taking advantage of a crowded electronics store on Boxing Day.

The heist was pulled off with such expertise that store employees didn't realise they had been robbed until well after.

Police say thieves dressed in the uniforms of a well-known security company walked into a downtown Future Shop teeming with Boxing Day bargain hunters.

Then they faked the paperwork for what was a scheduled cash pickup and made off with an unspecified amount, although the store claimed record sales on Dec. 26.

On Tuesday, a witness called police after spotting what appeared to be a handgun on the seat of a car.

After trailing the vehicle to a quiet residential neighbourhood, members of Montreal's police SWAT squad searched a home and discovered fake guns that led them to the crime.

Officers also arrested an individual in a car where they found $35,000 cash, weapons, security guard uniforms and other equipment.

The other arrests followed. The eight suspects range in age from 25 to 60 years old.

Even police were willing to admit the robbery was on the verge of being a perfect crime.

"It was actually pretty well set up, I would say," police spokesperson Raphael Bergeron said. "But obviously they made a mistake and were caught."

A spokeswoman for Garda security says it's not yet clear if uniforms and equipment from her firm were used in the robbery.

The Montreal-based security firm says it's co-operating with police and has procedures in place to protect its customers.

Copyright © 2005 Canadian Pres


----------



## Infanteer (28 Dec 2005)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> Montreal's police SWAT squad searched a home and discovered fake guns



We'll have to ban those too!!!  :tsktsk:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Dec 2005)

Actually replicas are already banned unless (ironically) they are operable firearms. I had a link to the firearms regulations that I'll try to dig up, but as I recall, it was not only confusing but contradictory in this area.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Dec 2005)

http://www.cfc-ccaf.gc.ca/info_for-renseignement/factsheets/visitin_e.asp



> Replica firearms, except for replicas of antique firearms, are prohibited and cannot be brought into Canada. Replica firearms are devices that look exactly or almost exactly like a real firearm but that cannot discharge a projectile or that can only discharge harmless projectiles. As a rule, to be prohibited, a device must closely resemble an existing make and model of firearm, not just a generic firearm. Many of these devices have to be assessed case by case.


----------



## Thompson_JM (29 Dec 2005)

so then technically Airsoft is illigal since the airsoft guns are a 1 : 1 scale of accuall firearms. or does that orange tip grant them imunity?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (29 Dec 2005)

Airsoft is explicitly phohibited, but the orange paint muddies the issue:

http://www.cfc-ccaf.gc.ca/info_for-renseignement/factsheets/airguns_e.asp



> 3. Air guns that are replica firearms
> 
> These are air guns that are not powerful enough to cause serious injury or death, but that were designed to resemble a real firearm with near precision. Replica firearms, except for replicas of antique firearms, are classified as prohibited devices.
> 
> ...


----------



## MPIKE (29 Dec 2005)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Airsoft is explicitly prohibited, but the orange paint muddies the issue:
> 
> http://www.cfc-ccaf.gc.ca/info_for-renseignement/factsheets/airguns_e.asp



The other issue with Airsoft is that many 16yr old "all weather night fighters" don't realize about their coveted toys is that they too fall under the same Regs for storage and handling requirements of firearms.  

No slant intended to the hobbyists but I'm no fan of the look-likes..


----------

